
Capacitance Electronic Disc - davelnewton
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitance_Electronic_Disc
======
mozumder
They probably would have gotten better sales had they marketed the product for
audiophiles as a HD audio medium.

~~~
VLM
Being contact / stylus media they kinda skipped. My dad had a friend with one
and it was interesting to hear about. Stylii (styluses?) were expensive and
the disks very rapidly wore out so it would be a tough sell.

Its interesting that to the best of my knowledge nobody commercially tried
digital encoding on a contact/tonearm media, at least on a serious scale. That
might have been interesting.

Its amazing how "kid friendly" VHS tapes are compared to nearly anything else.
Not too small, tough plastic, touch almost anything and nothing happens, an
excellent UI.

~~~
DanBC
> Its amazing how "kid friendly" VHS tapes are compared to nearly anything
> else. Not too small, tough plastic, touch almost anything and nothing
> happens, an excellent UI.

You've never fished toast or coins or keys or pens or raisins or breadsticks
out of the machine? That slot was large and inviting.

------
m-i-l
A short discussion about these on HN a month or so ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10364797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10364797)

~~~
desdiv
FYI HN recently added a "past" link that takes you to previous discussions.

~~~
Dylan16807
That's a nice idea, but it doesn't say until you click whether there are any
previous discussions. Better to have someone point out the uncommon case where
there's something interesting.

------
asl
Someone has been watching Applied Science.

